# Corydalus Cornutus



## 236260 (Jul 1, 2006)

This is really a shot in the dark, but is anyone aware of anyone having success in raising hellgrammites into dobsonflies in captivity? I know the larvae are used as bait in fishing, so I thought some might have been captive raised, but I am imagining that the environment would be difficult to replicate, especially as the larval stage is upwards of three years.

That said, I am determined to try doing this. 

Any ideas or input?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 1, 2006)

What is that huge thing in that picture???


----------



## KennyGee (Jul 1, 2006)

Its a prehistoric centipede from the era when bugs ruled the earth.


----------



## lucanidae (Jul 1, 2006)

Corydalids have been raised to maturity in captivity, but it is very difficult.  I had one pupate, but it never emerged.  You need to set up an aquarium with powerheads and airstones.  Add lots of rocks for the larvae to live in/under.  I've been told that they will feed on guppies, but mine never did.  I know they will eat plecopteran nymphs and tricopteran larvae.  They are tricky to get to pupate becaue they need to come up on land.

Sialidae would be easier.  They are often found in boggy/marshy conditions and would not need so much water movment.


----------



## billopelma (Jul 1, 2006)

When I was a kid, a 3+" one escaped a tank in my bedroom, freaked me out for day's. Never did find it...

This is one I found a month or so ago in the brook behind my house, it's about 1.75". I have found them under logs in muddy stuff pretty far up from the water line, as well as mid stream in fast water, seems like thay can tolerate a fairly wide range of conditions. Havn't tried keeping them long enough to mature.







Bill


----------



## zinto (Jul 2, 2006)

I've heard they thrive mostly in streams.  My friend attempted to duplicate this environment by putting it in a small (1ft long, 6in wide, 4in tall) clear plastic container.  Many rocks were provided for a substrate and larger ones for it to hide under.  A small water pump was added to keep the water moving to try to simulate the water in a stream.  Mealworms were actually what were fed to it.  Also, I did an experiment with the hellgrammite, and determined that it was much more calm and not as stressed when placed in moving water rather than standing water.  It also ate mayfly larva.  Hope this helps!


----------



## 236260 (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks guys. It's encouraging to know I'm not the only one with such ambitions. I have kept adults in captivity for longer than I should have been able to. I have witnessed female adults eating, which many sources say is unlikely. I would absolutely love to succeed in this venture.

Lucanidae, what did you do in the way of temperature control? I know the streams tend to be chilly, but the adults sun themselves. Any advice on tank temps? 




			
				billopelma said:
			
		

> This is one I found a month or so ago in the brook behind my house




No kidding? I live in Massachusetts too. Are you in Western Mass or Eastern? Every dobsonfly I have found was when I lived in the D.C. area.


----------



## 236260 (Jul 29, 2006)

*The Continuing Saga of the Hunt for a Dobsonfly*

Two nights ago, I was outside in the town of Bridgewater, Massachusetts at about ten o'clock at night. I was with my girlfriend, tara, and a friend of ours named Brian. We were sitting on the display window ledge of a closed pet store when I saw a large insect flying toward a tree, no more then ten yards from where we were sitting. I totally lost what was being said in the conversation, so I moved toward the low branch where I saw the creature land.

Really, I thought it was a Katydid, but wanted to be certain. She'd landed on the bottom branch of a tree right by my girlfriend's Jeep, so I opened the door to stand on the seat, hoping to provide myself with a close enough view to be able to identify my quarry. 

I spotted her. I was excited to see what I knew was of the order, Megaloptera, but was still unsure of the species. She moved, and in doing so, placed herself in my clear line of sight. Dobsonfly! <edit>. She was still too far above me to capture, but, as I was considering climbing onto the roof of the Jeep, she fell. Mid-air, she took flight and moved down the block quickly. I followed her path at a jog and slowed as I realized she was rising through the air, further and further from my reach. I looked after her with disappointment and admiration.

Before I continue, I must note that the intersection where I found myself prepared to abandon the chase was filled with activity. There were cops, construction workers, bulldozers, backhoes and, most importantly, spotlights of intense power. I am a noticeable character under the most matter-of-course circumstances, let alone while chasing bugs through downtown streets.

Anyway, at an altitude of about twenty-five feet, she doubled back and started dropping. Oh sweet... she was headed right for me! She made a pass at about eight feet in the air and to my right. I summoned every bit of Michael Jordan's soul that I could muster and leapt for the sky. With a swing of my arm, I managed to tip her, sending her careening toward the ground.

Now- where was she? There were weeds, bricks of the sidewalk and even a tree to examine in my search. The passing of five minutes of intense staring had me ready to abandon hope again. I backed away from the spot, walking toward my companions but never taking my eyes from where I thought she might be. Fifteen yards, I think it was, and she took flight. Dammit! She flew high and across the intersection, and she looked as if she would light again on the far corner, across the construction area. That was, however, not to be. She turned and took a dive, circling a backhoe on a course that convinced me she had landed on the asphaly, by the backhoe, under the spotlight. 

I crossed the street... then the other. I stood, staring at the ground like some hippie-freak peaking on acid. My range of search encompassed traffic barrels, light posts, much asphalt and even a spot by the feet of the cop directing traffic. He seemed puzzled by my behavior but was too occupied to make any sort of inquiry- as some people might label harrassment. It was another five minutes. She was gone. Somehow, her flight path took her where I could not spot her.

 I returned to the pet store. Tara and Brian were no longer there, so I ducked into the Better Bean Coffee Bureau and found them there. They were amused by but not surprised at my behavior, as Brian suggested I always wear the t-shirt when going outside, as long as my search for a dobsonfly continued.

T-shirt?

I looked down at myself and realized I was wearing my dobsonfly t-shirt. Obsessed? When I do capture my treasure, I plan to move on to white whale hunting.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh, my god...the last line made the whole story 

I wonder if the mods missed this thread?;P


----------



## 236260 (Jul 29, 2006)

Uh-oh...is it in violation of some rule?


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 30, 2006)

236260 said:
			
		

> Uh-oh...is it in violation of some rule?


Just a few choice words...nothing to worry about


----------



## 236260 (Aug 3, 2006)

I saw another!! 

At least, I think I did. She was a bit small, and I wondered if she might be a related species. I am ashamed to admit that she took flight after I hesitated, fearing a bite. I had no container, no time to react, and I have concluded that the docile, lethargic specimens I have encountered in the past, were so because they were basking in the sun.

A bite is worth it to me. Why did I hesitate?


----------



## mr_wendall (Aug 10, 2006)

I found a dobsonfly pupae under a stone about within 10 feet of a river last year.  Collected it and it emerged within a few hours.  It was pretty sweet.  Seemed like it could still bite as a pupae.


----------



## Spike (Aug 10, 2006)

That regardless of the outcome was a really great story.  Had me reading on in hopes you would catch her   Good luck with your raising of them hope everything works out for you.


----------



## 236260 (Aug 10, 2006)

mr_wendall said:
			
		

> I found a dobsonfly pupae under a stone about within 10 feet of a river last year.  Collected it and it emerged within a few hours.  It was pretty sweet.  Seemed like it could still bite as a pupae.


Come to think of it, I wouldn't recognize a pupa. I have seen more in the last week- always flying. They seem smaller here than the ones I have seen in the D.C. area. I need a net so badly.


----------

